

A CLI tool for watermarking, converting and resizing images in bulk - jasim_mk
https://github.com/jasimmk/watermarker

======
MengerSponge
How is this better than ImageMagick?

~~~
jasim_mk
This is not a core library. But a wrapper around Python image Library, Pillow.
In future, we also plan to include imagemagick functionalities

The aim of this tool is automate 70% of our image editing functionalities for
our Python meetup group

eg:

We took photos @ meetup, we needed to publish the photos with our logo
(preferrably at bottom right)

We needed to convert all the images to jpg and resize to 1024*768 for
uploading to social media :)

It comes with multiprocessing functionalities, by default 4 processes are
running at a time, and you can increase that one too with number of images and
the number of resources available to your computer

Have a try and we are waiting for your feedbacks :)

